# Beach trash



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone know what these are? Beachcomber down at Corpus found them and was wondering if anyone knew what they might be.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

*What is it.*

Alien Poopo

I'm sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

looks remarkably like coffee beans imbedded in acrylic that I used to make pens out of.


----------



## Knots (Jul 15, 2012)

Piece are from a buoy that is cable of going deep subsea. Most likely from an offshore construction project. Buoy probably got a little damaged / small piece broke off.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Knots said:


> Piece are from a buoy that is cable of going deep subsea. Most likely from an offshore construction project. Buoy probably got a little damaged / small piece broke off.


 Thanks much.
I will relay the ID to the beachcomber who came across the pieces.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

*syntactic foam*

deep water floatation module ground up by a prop
bad *** stuff


----------

